#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  فروش لپ تاپ دسته دوم

## امید.اکبری

sony vaio sve151d11l
 بسیار تمیز

قیمت پیشنهادی مشتری 1.400.000 هزار تومان

----------

*RSMMM*,*ساخر*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

سلام امیدجان کانفیگش چیه ؟تعمیری هست یا نه ؟اگه مناسب بود می خوامش ....ممنون

----------

*RSMMM*,*saroveh*,*امید.اکبری*,*ساخر*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
لپ تاپ فوق العاده تمیز است.اصلا تاحالا باز هم نشده.
HDD 640
RAM 6 GB
CPU CORI 5
VGA 3000 HD

----------

*RSMMM*,*saroveh*,*همتا*

----------


## امید.اکبری

> sony vaio sve151d11l
>  بسیار تمیز
> 
> قیمت پیشنهادی مشتری 1.400.000 هزار تومان


فروخته شد.

----------

*saroveh*

----------

